# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Richard Sandrak "Little Hercules"

## Quake

Check this kid out! In these photos I think he's only eight years old! This is bloody unbelievable and could only happen in America! Follow this link for a write up and more pics -

http://www.craigproductions.com/RichardS.htm

If this catches on new categories will be "born"!  :LOL:  (sorry I couldn't help myself!)

----------


## Quake

Here's a link to his official website -

http://www.richardsandrak.com/

I'm flabbergasted!

----------


## slizzut

if the kid keeps this up he will be a ****ing monster when hes like 15

----------


## bad_man

This kid's parents should be shot.

----------


## ENraged

i was under the impression that it was not a great idea to weight train children till they had hit puberty of 14 something like that. correct me please if i am wrong

----------


## Quake

> i was under the impression that it was not a great idea to weight train children till they had hit puberty of 14 something like that. correct me please if i am wrong


I had heard that myself, years ago. And only a few years ago "pyramiding" cycles were a must! Things "do" change, but I couldn't tell you if that's sensible advice or not these days....  :Don't know:

----------


## SwoleCat

Looks dumb.

~SC~

----------


## dalcowbag

yeah i saw this kid on howard and they had him rep out somethin like 150. . .his parents are fools. . i feel bad for that kid

----------


## TheChosenOne

This kid could probably kick my ass too. Do some research on him he beats the **** out of people twice his age. I dont think this is all his parents. He was ridiculously strong at age 2. He is said to be the strongest pound for pound person in the world. This is more than parents pushing him to do things he doesnt want. This is about superior genetics. Dude is f*cking crazy

----------


## saboudian

> i was under the impression that it was not a great idea to weight train children till they had hit puberty of 14 something like that. correct me please if i am wrong


This is pretty much a myth, the only way it can be damaging to their growth is if they are using bad form which could obviously mess things up if you're still growing.

----------


## einstein1905

> This kid's parents should be shot.


I agree. That's child abuse to make him walk around with that haircut.

----------


## mark956101957

> I agree. That's child abuse to make him walk around with that haircut.


Ya the parents should be shot or his barber!

----------


## Quake

> I agree. That's child abuse to make him walk around with that haircut.


ROTFLMAO! Keep them coming!  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Prime

He's just a skinny bag of bones! If he diddnt have amazing abs no one would give a ****!

----------


## einstein1905

> He's just a skinny bag of bones! If he diddnt have amazing abs no one would give a ****!


he benches 4x his weight....that gets my attention

----------


## TheChosenOne

> He's just a skinny bag of bones! If he diddnt have amazing abs no one would give a ****!


The kid is not a skinny bag of bones. You find me another 2-8 yr old who has as much muscle and I will call him a skinny bag of bones. Watch a special on this kid. He is an ass beater trust me

----------


## Quake

He is an achiever! At that age it's not dedication, it's fun! At least he can keep his interests, all mine would last six months to a year at most, then I'd be on to something else.

----------


## Rsox1

i know so many 8 year olds who beg to work out and eat chicken all day, his parents need serious help, some shrink is gunna have his hands full in about 10 years from now, hopefully he will have some money left to pay for it

----------


## nickrizz

i think his parents need help too, its like those little girls that enter all those beauty contests and get all messed up. what kid doesnt want to eat candy and stuff?

----------


## Dude-Man

> he benches 4x his weight....that gets my attention


he benches 360? if he does, i'll eat my hat.

----------


## ntwrk

Just FYI. Stats from his site:

Richard was born on April 15,1992. 
Currently lives in USA. 
His Stats: Age 12, weight 90 lbs, height 4' 8'', eyes-green, hair-brown. 
Training: Richard is currently training with his new trainer Jay, who is a fitness professional. 
He trains Richard 5 days a week: Running track in the morning 45 minutes three times a week, Boot camp 1 hour - 2 times a week. And Strength training in the afternoon for three days a week, and abs workout two days a week. 
Nutrition: Richard follows THE ZONE,a balanced diet. His food consist of Organic vegetables, fruits, soups, salads, oatmeal, raw nuts, chicken, fish, egg whites. 
Richard's supplements are Multi- vitamins, minerals, amino acids and essential oils

----------


## *Narkissos*

This is a great shot




> if the kid keeps this up he will be a ****ing monster when hes like 15


sad to say.. kids with great genetics usually quit early in their careers




> This kid's parents should be shot.


why?




> He is an achiever! At that age it's not dedication, it's fun! At least he can keep his interests, all mine would last six months to a year at most, then I'd be on to something else.


BUMP!!





> Nutrition: Richard follows THE ZONE,a balanced diet. His food consist of Organic vegetables, fruits, soups, salads, oatmeal, raw nuts, chicken, fish, egg whites. 
> Richard's supplements are Multi- vitamins, minerals, amino acids and essential oils


This is exactly how an american kid should be eating now..the rate of obesity in america being as it is

So far it appears he's doing something healthy and fun...has yet to take it to the extreme.. so what's the problem?If he were a choir boy singing on the national stage would we be here debating if all the exposure is good for his psyche? Hell no..

----------


## Prime

> he benches 360? if he does, i'll eat my hat.


My thoughts exactly. he weighs 100lbs easy. Thats a 400lb bench. I call bull $hit till i see proof.

----------


## nickrizz

i rather my son be a little pudgy than look like that. i just dont think it looks good.

----------


## majorpecs

I don't see why everyone is hating on the kid. I think it's a great achievement whether he benches 400 or not.

----------


## georgeous_33

What the #### are the parents feeding him growth hormones or something lol... unbeliveable

----------


## RATM

i just hope he can act like a kid and do kid stuff. I hate parents who live vicariously thru their children

----------


## JoeyJuice

the kid looks great....but im sure his parents are jucing him up......hes gonna die young

----------


## Sadasius

> he benches 360? if he does, i'll eat my hat.


I'll eat my own nuts!!!!  :Hungry:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah mabye a lil juice but i think his diet is GREAT his dad was a bodybuilder as well.....hes too young for steroids if hes taking which i dont think he is if anything maybe sum cutting steroids but yeah without the abs the kid is bunk! good genes though i think any diet that has organic food is key i wish i could eat organic if i could i would eat everyday

----------


## nsa

He can't bench more than 200 with arms like that, and thats being generous...

----------


## drdeath613

just think in 10 year or so if he keeps this up and hits the juice oh my god just think how big and cut he would be by 25 he could very well beat out all the pros

----------


## juicehoe

There was a report on TV about him... they said the family doctor tests him for steroids and nothing has ever came up.



> the kid looks great....but im sure his parents are jucing him up......hes gonna die young

----------


## sensaispike

i could not agree more, this kid has done more before 5th grade than most of us did berfore we hit 20, allso i agree with drdeath613 he has a real shot at the pros if he keeps up and if he does ronnie better watch out!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah lil richard is the shizzle

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah lil richard is the shizzle

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah lil richard is the shizzle

----------


## Jantzen4k

> This is a great shot
> 
> 
> sad to say.. kids with great genetics usually quit early in their careers
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> ...


great points Narkissos

----------


## juicelee

I've seen shows in the kid, he is a feat plain and simple. He will def be beating out pros in his early twenties if he keeps it up. Doesnt he have a black belt also?

----------


## gya321

I think his parents are putting a little sumptin in his chicken noodle soup

----------


## -2z-

He could also be one of those people born with that weird myostatin mutation. 
There was a medical report on another baby born like that a while back.

----------


## SplinterCell

If you watch the Howard Stern show you know his mom is a trainer and his dad's like an ex-russian solider (or something like that), yea he has great genetics and yea he probally thinks its fun but when they asked him questions such as "do you have any friends that you play with" he replied with "Yea, my trainer" (who at the time was this 20 something hottie......So in some respects I do honestly feel sorry for him, what kind of child hood is that?

HOLY **** CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO OF HIM!!! 
http://www.richardsandrak.com/Hands%20Technic.WMV

----------


## BigMike J

Looks fast, but what could those wee wittle punches really do?

----------


## system admin

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 83 (1 members and 82 guests) 

?????

----------


## Kreatine_Kid

Richard was truly amazing

He had bench pressed 134 pounds by the age of 8! He was leg pressing 550 pounds in the documentary, he was aged 11.

From what i recall they did a anabolic test and a bone age test as they thought he may be older. Both came back clean!

At the testing age he had a 1% body fat! People DIE with 1% body fat! However his father was very secretive about what he was putting in his sons diet! Very suspcious.....

----------


## HardNutter

My 6 year old sister is stronger, has better muscle definition and she can benchpress 90kg already.

As for leg pressing, she wipes the floor with this Richard dude, she can press 260KG

She also eats lots of spinach and her name is Olive Oil...

Hahaha, nuptskulls.

----------


## system admin

> My 6 year old sister is stronger, has better muscle definition and she can benchpress 90kg already.
> 
> As for leg pressing, she wipes the floor with this Richard dude, she can press 260KG
> 
> She also eats lots of spinach and her name is Olive Oil...
> 
> Hahaha, nuptskulls.


Great first post  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Jock191

Taken from the site " When they introduced him to light training and martial arts at the age of two" THEY STARTED WEIGHTS AT 2 YRS OLD??? WTF drugs were they one? This kid has more training experience the alot of us lol.. WTF and hes not even a pre teen lol. But **** I wish I looked like that when I was a kid hell I was a big fat ass until 16...

----------


## thickmass

The kid's now 12 and without his father's secret recipe powder he now looks smooth and normal.

----------


## Jdawg50

Is it me or is his head HUGE? TOO much GH.. LOL

----------


## system admin

Any new pics of this kid at age 12?

----------


## thickmass

You missed the 1hr documentary shown on Channel 10 in Australia Monday night it was a complete update  :Big Grin:

----------


## needle

O well looks like hes going to be burnt out by the time hes 15!!!!

----------


## system admin

so how does he look?

----------


## carbs-rule

This kid is a master. His haircut is kind of strange, but it will probably be the next big thing. He's probably already banging 11 year old chicks. It would be an honor to get my ass kicked by him.

----------


## 1morerep

its important at an early age to teach your children the benefits of eating right and excercising, but come on. imo

----------


## 19inchpythons

kid looks ****ing stupid...his arms are way too long for his torso, and they look puny

----------


## keithquig

i wonder what his joints are going to be like when hes in his 20s.....

----------


## thickmass

> kid looks ****ing stupid...his arms are way too long for his torso, and they look puny


Cant look any stupider than you, ****wit

----------


## cardiodan

> Cant look any stupider than you, ****wit


bwahahahahha  :Hmmmm:

----------


## SplinterCell

> so how does he look?


At the begining of the documentary he looked like a 12 year old in good shape albeit a little baby fat on his belly and other body parts, he was no longer cut to shreds...but when the documentary finished he had passed 4 weeks of cutting and looked pretty lean...abs and all but no where near his prior shape....His dad was definitly giving his son something, but Richard dident know about it and denies taking any form of steriods to this day...

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> This is pretty much a myth, the only way it can be damaging to their growth is if they are using bad form which could obviously mess things up if you're still growing.


Not really. Weight training can stimulate the epiphyseal growth plates to close prematurely stunting growth. That's why dad (surgeon) never let me touch weights until I was 16 and then only light until my growth stopped at 18.

----------


## thefreak350

> My thoughts exactly. he weighs 100lbs easy. Thats a 400lb bench. I call bull $hit till i see proof.


He is not allowed to lift weights until the age of 16 by court order. 

When he could his max bench was 210lbs. 

Where he got the "world's strongest" from is a 500lb leg press when he was 100lbs. I believe he was 8 at the time.

----------


## bigsd67

> He is not allowed to lift weights until the age of 16 by court order. 
> 
> When he could his max bench was 210lbs. 
> 
> Where he got the "world's strongest" from is a 500lb leg press when he was 100lbs. I believe he was 8 at the time.


dude this thread is way too old.

----------


## Sinisterurge

The discovery Channel did a special on this kid a few months ago it was pretty interesting, but his dad was an abusive @**hole. By pushing him relentlessly at an early age. If memory serves the state actually got involved because of publicity he had and was concerned about child abuse. 

His folks divorced and he took several months off just being a kid. He does practice marshall arts and is now back training and is trying to break into hollywood and commercials. It's an interesting story, but IMHO his parents definitely should have had him in sports maybe even gymnastics, but waited on the bodybuilding till he was a teen.

----------


## Thin Ice

> I don't see why everyone is hating on the kid. I think it's a great achievement whether he benches 400 or not.


I know why (at least for most of his critics). I heard that at a weight of 50 lbs., he bench pressed 200 lbs. A normal sized man has to work pretty hard to build up to a 200 lb. bench press. So, if he hears that a 50 lb. kid pushed that lofty amount he worked his ass off to bench, it could make such a man feel pretty stupid.

Of course, we should keep in mind that all bench presses aren't created equal. A bench press shirt is said to add 25-30% to a bench press (although I can't imagine how). Some lifters arch their backs to imitate the decline bench angle and focus the weight on the stronger lower pectorals, while shortening the bench press distance by cutting out the weakest part of the lift (the bottom). I estimate that this also multiplies a lift by 25-30%, depending on the lifter. This means that a "gimmicky" bench press could be as much as double the straight up bench press from the same lifter! This sort of "grade inflation" in the powerlifting world can really cause some undue insecurity in your everyday lifters.

Plus, it should also be noted that shorter arms (as on shorter lifters) give more leverage, which is why smaller lifters tend to have more pound for pound strength. A person's body proportions (i.e. how much weight is in the upperbody vs. the lower body) can also affect the pound for pound strength in various lifts.

I'm sure I rehashed a lot of things many of you guys already know, but please don't think of me as condescending. With all of that said, Richard Sandrak's strength, muscularity, and grace are still incredible regardless of the circumstances. I just hope that mystery powder his old man was feeding him doesn't kill him before he's old enough to drive!

----------


## juicehoe

lol has anyone heard anything about this kid since 2005?

----------


## chest6

Stop. Bumping. Old. Threads.

----------


## Thin Ice

> Stop. Bumping. Old. Threads.


Sorry. If it's any consolation to you, it wasn't old to me when I found it on a google search. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## olthetime

I have just finished reading all the other posts and understand how some people may be upset by all this stuff with the boy, but I am very confused as to all the mystery surrounding it. Yes Richard is strong at an early age and developed muscle at that same age "testosterone free", but there is no mystery here. His father fed him on a liquid diet, which even Richard himself, is unaware of the contents, so it would be easy to understand his adement denial of steroid abuse claims, bolstered by the line of "I've had drug tests and bone marrow tests(to determine age) that all came back normal". Heres where i have the problem. As im sure most people reading this will know, different anabolic agents remain in the system, for a varying amount of time and the time between Richards tests and the end of his fathers control, era was massive and blaitenetly open enough, for his body to normalise. This leavs us with the Richard we have now, a completely normal looking 12 year old for all intents and purposes. As for his incredible strength, Wickipedea (an online encyclopedia) lists most of Richards incredible records as unconfirmed, and unsupported. Also, Guiness visited Richard in his prime, under the supervision of his farther and trainer, to take the record for his weight lifting achievment. When Guinness officials caught Pavel (his farther) and his trainer to help him lift the weight on his record attempt and were immidiately kickded out.

In conclusion, Richard is more a myth than a genetic freak and my heart goes out to him, as he has not only suffered as a child, but will continue to suffer as an adult, should he ever learn the science behind his "Herculean" status. We can only hope his joints hold and he has no adverse effects in the years to come. I wish the best for him and hope life in the spotlight may mediate the upbringing of his little sister, as she does not look willing or comfortable when stretching in the documentery.

Thankyou for taking the time to read this.

----------


## as-addicted

Sorry to bump again..but go to his website. He looks like normal 12yr as stated above, but to me looking at his face= too much GH!!

----------


## johnmacdan

His head looks like it has been photoshopped on some of the pictures. Way too big and the same expressions. Weird.

----------


## novastepp

he looks like a ****ing girl. too much conversion to estradiol!  :LOL:

----------


## zimmy

eh...you guys are a little o ut of date on this... i saw a thing on him the other day...he lives with his mom now and doesn't lift so much any more. Looks like an average kid now.

----------


## Lexed

ya he changed alot without his dad looks chubby now

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

> eh...you guys are a little o ut of date on this... i saw a thing on him the other day...he lives with his mom now and doesn't lift so much any more. Looks like an average kid now.



Like someone else posted above....the courts banned him from lifting any weights until he's 16. 

What do you think happens to your body when you don't weight train for a couple years?

But the 20/20 show that did a documentary on him said that he still does martial arts/boxing.

----------


## Lexed

hopefully he didnt stun his growth

----------


## therecanonlybe1

i could have sworn that in one of his pics on his site it looked like he has gyno

----------

